# Pacotelevisión: Charo folclórica finge un desmayo en programa de CMM, a su madre le da un chungo al verlo, y se lía la de Dios



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Programa de canciones en la tele de Castilla la Mancha, parece una final, hay que cantar y a la concursante se le olvida la canción. Cuando le toca cantar al rival, la Charo simula un desplome, y recupera el conocimiento en cuanto a la madre de ella le da otro siroco en el publico. 


Es un puto descojone. Ese pianista jajaja


----------



## Thebore (7 Feb 2022)

es una maravilla, ¿La música de tensión es del programa?


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> es una maravilla, ¿La música de tensión es del programa?




Sí jajajajaja. Y el pianista se queda ahí como diciendo "qué cojones hago, espero cobrar al menos".


----------



## noseyo (7 Feb 2022)

El pianista es el del Titanic bien por el


----------



## zirick (7 Feb 2022)

Apoteósico, brutal, sublime, especial, mágico, gigante, fantástico.

Saludo a toda mi familia, amigos y conocidos.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

*ME NUTRE*

"Que estoy bien mama!!!"


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

que esperpento de televisión diomio


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

*EXTREME CHARITATION*


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Feb 2022)

Este año la repentinitis está pegando muy fuerte...


----------



## noseyo (7 Feb 2022)

La madre ingresa en hospital da positivo en covib la entunban y la matan los médicos y la hija le canta una saeta en el tanatorio


----------



## Clavisto (7 Feb 2022)

"El Esperpento" Todos los días a todas las horas en Cajtilla La Mancha Televisión.


----------



## boyra (7 Feb 2022)

Me cagonmismuertos, saber que esto también lo pago yo, ascovida


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (7 Feb 2022)

Cómo me ponía (y me pone) Alicia Senovilla.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

Yo pensaba que esas basuras solo las hacían en Canal Sur


----------



## zirick (7 Feb 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Cómo me ponía (y me pone) Alicia Senovilla.



52 tacos!!
Viva el bisturí, el deporte, los filtros...


----------



## Dj Puesto (7 Feb 2022)

esos micro trombitos sanos que hacen que los vacuñados anden un poco "despistados" últimamente.... fake desmayo + desmayo real, está dejando la campaña de vacunación momentos de lo más interesantes.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jake el perro (7 Feb 2022)

Esperpento es poco


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Feb 2022)

Ojo ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## kokod (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 934601



    está imagen representa la cara del remero de hispañistan.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

kokod dijo:


> está imagen representa la cara del remero de hispañistan.



Sigue tocando a pesar de las adversidades

Remero premium


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ojo ja ja ja ja ja





Estaría de relax cuando estaban cantando y le pilló de imprevisto. 

La escena lo tiene todo. Desde la presentadora con la lata escondida, la música tensión, Pepe el Marismeño asomando la cabeza, la otra tirada en el suelo, la madre, pero me quedo con el pianista cuando oye gritar a una Charo en el público y deja de tocar, porque seguía tocando cuando la Paripé de Triana seguía tirada fingiendo el síncope. 

Es que es brutal jajajjaa


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (7 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ojo ja ja ja ja ja



La ostia, me ha recordado un profesor de instituto que tuve, que siempre iba con la lata de cocacola a clase. Hasta que un dia una compañera de clase olio la lata y apestaba a whisky.........


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (7 Feb 2022)

Me meo cuando enfoca y mete zoom al mensaje RETO FINAL con la música de tensión, los gritos de fondo, la incertidumbre...


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Me meo cuando enfoca y mete zoom al mensaje RETO FINAL con la música de tensión, los gritos de fondo, la incertidumbre...




Ahí hubiera pegado una escena de hostias como en el farwest, y el pianista tocando música de esa de peleas de cantina. 
Pena que no viéramos las imágenes del caos en el público.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Yo no puedo más, me estoy rebozando por el suelo joder. Urge hilo con los putos programas de CMM y estas joyas.


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


>



Jajajajajajaja se me han soltado las lágrimas del risón jajajjsjajhsh


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja lo he vuelto a ver y es aún mejor, soy fan del pianista, jajajajaja , los gritos del final con la presentadora desconcertada diciendo, nos vemos el sábado que viene jajajajaja, la Charo panceta gritando como la niña del exorcista, jajajjaja,


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2022)

Jojojo. Tele Page debe de ser la cosa más paco de toda España, y mira que hay competencia.


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)

Trinidaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Pos me desmaio, jajajajaja


----------



## El cogorzas (7 Feb 2022)

Hostia pero menuda zorrera se monta en menos de un minuto, estos momentos son oro puro. En todo este circo me quedo con la presentadora y con el jepeto del pianista jaja.


----------



## kokod (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo no puedo más, me estoy rebozando por el suelo joder. Urge hilo con los putos programas de CMM y estas joyas.



Su puta madre que risas con el último vídeo dios


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo no puedo más, me estoy rebozando por el suelo joder. Urge hilo con los putos programas de CMM y estas joyas.



Quien es mas Paco...

Ramón García

Juan y Medio

???


----------



## Abrojo (7 Feb 2022)

Qué profesional es Alicia Mtnez-Senovilla


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Feb 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Cómo me ponía (y me pone) Alicia Senovilla.



Amén


----------



## kawaiidesu (7 Feb 2022)

Que es cmm?


----------



## Patoso (7 Feb 2022)

Poco se habla de la cara de Pepe el marismeño que sale en el plano desde abajo......


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

A la 6 dosis ya no te da ese mareo.


----------



## Akira. (7 Feb 2022)

Son expertas en montar espectáculos, no importa donde, como o cuando. No tienen límites ni los conocen.


----------



## McLovin (7 Feb 2022)

¿Pero qué cojones es esto? Ahora mismo solo quiero tirarme por una ventana.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Feb 2022)

Como en los mejores tiempos de la telebasura finnoventera-dosmilera. Se me ha caido una lagrimita de nostalgia, ains. Si algun dia volvemos a la vieja normalidad, sería de justicia que lo anunciara Alicia Senovilla.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (7 Feb 2022)

Para mí el summum del paquismo televisivo fue la visita de Van Damme a Sorpresa ¡Sorpresa!. Dejo el programa completo (40 minutos) pero si no queréis (o aguantais) con ver el comienzo cuando descubren al invitado ante 'Paqui y Juli' y el final con la paella y el flamenco es suficiente. Mucha suerte.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (7 Feb 2022)

y todo esta chusma pagada con dinero publico


----------



## ciudadlibre (7 Feb 2022)

bien por la TVpaco que pueblan esta piel de toro y tierra de conejos


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Quien es mas Paco...
> 
> Ramón García
> 
> ...





Difícil elección. Los dos dan la misma vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Su puta madre que risas con el último vídeo dios




Casi me caigo al suelo la primera vez que lo he visto. No puedo ser más Paco.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Pensaba que esas mierdas solo eran propias de Canal Sur. No sabía que se podía superar a Canal Sur en Paquismo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Jajajajaja lo he vuelto a ver y es aún mejor, soy fan del pianista, jajajajaja , los gritos del final con la presentadora desconcertada diciendo, nos vemos el sábado que viene jajajajaja, la Charo panceta gritando como la niña del exorcista, jajajjaja,





Cuando se está liando la de Dios, con el rótulo de Reto Final y la música de suspense que pone el programa, se están oyendo gritos infernales de las Charos del público a la vez que la cámara se aleja y va enfocando al pianista, que sigue en su sitio sin moverse, flipando en colores. Si no es esa la mejor parte...

Por cierto en esos gritos se oye cómo llaman "asesina" y "subnormal" a la Charo desmaya, y cuando la presentadora se despide, un tío suelta por ahí algo así "lo que le has hecho a tu madreeeee".


----------



## perrosno (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Popuespe (7 Feb 2022)

Pues la cara de la locutora al final tampoco tiene desperdicio. Parece que se está preguntando si de verdad ha ocurrido lo que ha ocurrido, o es un sueño.


----------



## Adhoc (7 Feb 2022)

Mamaaaaaa que estoy bien, maamaaaa


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Pues la cara de la locutora al final tampoco tiene desperdicio. Parece que se está preguntando si de verdad ha ocurrido lo que ha ocurrido, o es un sueño.




Es que además cuando habla la presentadora antes, en ese momento "reto final" tan épico, me da que la Charo panceta desmaya ha ido corriendo a ver cómo estaba la madre y ahí es cuando el público se la ha tirado encima. Por eso no lo ponen.
La están llamando de todo. 

Antes de que el plano del desmayo se quite, la Charo se ve como se levanta, ya me dirás tú que desmayo tiene si se ve como levanta la cabeza. La hija puta ha montado el circo porque no se sabía la canción y quería ir a la final, y le ha dado un susto a su madre de cojones. Por eso la dicen de todo.


----------



## A.Daimiel (7 Feb 2022)

broooootal


----------



## AMP (7 Feb 2022)

Su voto vale más que el tuyo

¿A que acojona?


----------



## Alcazar (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pensaba que esas mierdas solo eran propias de Canal Sur. No sabía que se podía superar a Canal Sur en Paquismo.



Castilla La Mancha es mucho peor, habida cuenta que Canal Sur le ha exportado sus dos formatos mas jondos: se llama copla y el programa de Juan y Medio (que allí lo presenta Ramonchu).


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Feb 2022)

Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Para mí el summum del paquismo televisivo fue la visita de Van Damme a Sorpresa ¡Sorpresa!. Dejo el programa completo (40 minutos) pero si no queréis (o aguantais) con ver el comienzo cuando descubren al invitado ante 'Paqui y Juli' y el final con la paella y el flamenco es suficiente. Mucha suerte.



Mira tío, si a mí me traen a Van Damme me caigo al piso tío, de verdad que me da un chungo.

A pesar de lo derroido que está hoy Van Damme. Incluso le pido meternos un pollo juntos


----------



## Wojakmanuel (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Programa de canciones en la tele de Castilla la Mancha, parece una final, hay que cantar y a la concursante se le olvida la canción. Cuando le toca cantar al rival, la Charo simula un desplome, y recupera el conocimiento en cuanto a la madre de ella le da otro siroco en el publico.
> 
> 
> Es un puto descojone. Ese pianista jajaja


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Castilla La Mancha es mucho peor, habida cuenta que Canal Sur le ha exportado sus dos formatos mas jondos: se llama copla y el programa de Juan y Medio (que allí lo presenta Ramonchu).




Menuda naftalina. Yo no recordaba ese nivel paquista en esa cadena. 
Ramontxu hace Paco todo lo que toca, da igual en que cadena le pongan.


----------



## superloki (7 Feb 2022)

El pobre pianista tenía cara de estar pensando... "_14 años de estudios superiores de piano y 12 horas diarias practicando desde niño para acabar aquí.._."


----------



## Alcazar (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Menuda naftalina. Yo no recordaba ese nivel paquista en esa cadena.
> Ramontxu hace Paco todo lo que toca, da igual en que cadena le pongan.



Es gracioso porque el programa de la copla ya no lo hace Canal Sur, siendo un género musical andaluz en origen, y lo siguen haciendo ellos. Canal Sur ahora hacen Tierra de Flamenco, que es un talent show convencional donde meten de todo y no solo flamenco o copla.


----------



## Schenker (7 Feb 2022)

Es todo de un paquismo extremo.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Cómo me ponía (y me pone) Alicia Senovilla.



A mi las retrasadas no me suelen poner.
Pero la Senovilla es un excepción.


----------



## Boker (7 Feb 2022)

Y esa señora gritando "Asesinos" en el 1:52...
La Mancha siempre fue especial, no hay más que ver a quién siguen votando.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (7 Feb 2022)

Paquismo en estado puro.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Y esa señora gritando "Asesinos" en el 1:52...
> La Mancha siempre fue especial, no hay más que ver a quién siguen votando.



En ese secarral donde solo hay llanos y estaciones de servicio deben estar medio locos,

es La Mancha la Arizona española?


----------



## Furymundo (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## naburiano (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Programa de canciones en la tele de Castilla la Mancha, parece una final, hay que cantar y a la concursante se le olvida la canción. Cuando le toca cantar al rival, la Charo simula un desplome, y recupera el conocimiento en cuanto a la madre de ella le da otro siroco en el publico.
> 
> 
> Es un puto descojone. Ese pianista jajaja



REPENTINAMENTE.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Feb 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> es una maravilla, ¿La música de tensión es del programa?



brvtal


----------



## ciberobrero (7 Feb 2022)

Estas mierdas siempre se graban antes


----------



## Hamtel (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Verbenero (7 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> 52 tacos!!
> Viva el bisturí, el deporte, los filtros...



Vaya GARGOLA PREMIUM JAJAJAJA TOCHUDA ESTALAGMITICA HUESUDA


----------



## Norbat (7 Feb 2022)

Cuando te enteras de que es una televisión autonómica pagada con tus impuestos ya no te hace tanta gracia


----------



## noseyo (7 Feb 2022)

Otra cosa lo mirándolo otra vez veo que se desmaya justo cuando le tocaba a la marica gorda del traje lentejuelas ,aquí si no canto yo no canta nadie


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Feb 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> es una maravilla, ¿La música de tensión es del programa?



Sí.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> *ME NUTRE*
> 
> "Que estoy bien mama!!!"



¡¡Que estoy bien mamá!!

(¿De fino La Ina?)


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¡¡Que estoy bien mamá!!
> 
> (¿De fino La Ina?)



No lo pillo,

es un anuncio de fino La Ina?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Feb 2022)

Suficiente paquismo por hoy.

Aun así, es sorprendente que esa reliquia noventera siga dándose por TVs. ¿Quién cojones ve un programa con formato noche de fiesta actualmente?


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No lo pillo,
> 
> es un anuncio de fino La Ina?



Hombre, como era folclórica, suponemos que _¡¡Que estoy bien mamá!! = ¡¡Que estoy bien mamada!! _


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Suficiente paquismo por hoy.
> 
> Aun así, es sorprendente que esa reliquia noventera siga dándose por TVs. ¿Quién cojones ve un programa con formato noche de fiesta actualmente?



Moreno ha creado jurisprudencia.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hombre, como era folclórica, suponemos que _¡¡Que estoy bien mamá!! = ¡¡Que estoy bien mamada!! _



Yo lo veo más como un anuncio de Pfizer.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo lo veo más como un anuncio de Pfizer.



Jodó menudo _aggiornamento_ del folclore patrio.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Feb 2022)

En cuanto palmen los viejos no se que será de las televisiones autonomicas, que despilfarro de dinero Dios mio, y todo para enchufar a los colegas y llevarselo caliente. 

Pd: que me aleje esta vida de las charos, solo pido eso.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> 52 tacos!!
> Viva el bisturí, el deporte, los filtros...



el ombligo las delata


----------



## chemarin (7 Feb 2022)

No sé si es que hay alguna regla para que el pianista no pueda parar y volver a empezar, o solo se trata de un imbécil más tironucable. Por cierto, los golpes que se oían eran brutales, al pianista deberían de haberle metido el piano por el culo.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (7 Feb 2022)

Mirad al tio que sale en el 1:10,da para gif.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Feb 2022)

Echaremos de menos este tipo de anécdotas a no tardar mucho.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Feb 2022)

Jijiji pero esto se financia con dinero público. Como el tobogán gigante ese de Estepona


----------



## bsnas (7 Feb 2022)

Impresionante como el pianista clava las notas mientras le da la repentinitis fake en varias fases fijaros bien, o eso o al saberse la tipa la cancion la ha adecuado su actuacion para que case con las notas que venian.

Un aumento para ese pianista, total esta to pagao.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Mirad al tio que sale en el 1:10,da para gif.




Es Pepe el Marismeño. O Ada Colau.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Estaría de relax cuando estaban cantando y le pilló de imprevisto.
> 
> La escena lo tiene todo. Desde la presentadora con la lata escondida, la música tensión, Pepe el Marismeño asomando la cabeza, la otra tirada en el suelo, la madre, pero me quedo con el pianista cuando oye gritar a una Charo en el público y deja de tocar, porque seguía tocando cuando la Paripé de Triana seguía tirada fingiendo el síncope.
> 
> Es que es brutal jajajjaa



Me he estado descojonando 20 minutos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Cuando se está liando la de Dios, con el rótulo de Reto Final y la música de suspense que pone el programa, se están oyendo gritos infernales de las Charos del público a la vez que la cámara se aleja y va enfocando al pianista, que sigue en su sitio sin moverse, flipando en colores. Si no es esa la mejor parte...
> 
> Por cierto en esos gritos se oye cómo llaman "asesina" y "subnormal" a la Charo desmaya, y cuando la presentadora se despide, un tío suelta por ahí algo así "lo que le has hecho a tu madreeeee".



El momento "RETO FINAL" es el mejor momento.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Me he estado descojonando 20 minutos.




Es que es un despolle toda la escena. 

Menuda tiene que estar hecha la Charo para montar semejante pollo, loca del coño premium. 

Los gritos que le sueltan son un descojone. Desde "asesina" "subnormal, y uno que le dice algo así como "(no se qué) a tu madreeeee", imagino que será "mira lo que le has hecho a tu madre", es que es buenísimo. Pero me quedo con el pianista, precisamente cuando de oye el grito desgarrador de una zumbada del público. 

Necesitamos ver las imágenes off cámara del momento "reto final", con música intrigante.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El momento "RETO FINAL" es el mejor momento.




Con los gritos de psicofonía detrás y la imagen alejándose del cartel con el pianista ahí parado jajajajajaja


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Feb 2022)

Muchas risas pero esta mierda sale del robo mensual de hacienda.


----------



## el ruinas II (7 Feb 2022)

el paquismo ha venido para quedarse


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Suficiente paquismo por hoy.
> 
> Aun así, es sorprendente que esa reliquia noventera siga dándose por TVs. ¿Quién cojones ve un programa con formato noche de fiesta actualmente?



La Mari Loli caracolera que vive en La Sagra u otro pueblo de mierda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Este es el pianista, años de estudio, práctica y entrenamiento, duro trabajo, y se le reconoce por la Charo panceta desmaya.

Daniel Matas Pastor


@Pianista_matas


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el paquismo ha venido para quedarse




Nunca se fue, es la esencia de España.


----------



## el ruinas II (7 Feb 2022)

en el sur de asia esta pakistan, y en el sur de europa esta paquistan


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Es Pepe el Marismeño. O Ada Colau.



Descubra las siete diferencias.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

Vaya censura.
Nos ha privado de una pelea de marujas.


----------



## El Caga Chele (7 Feb 2022)

Es tan bueno que es imposible que sea guionizado


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (7 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mira tío, si a mí me traen a Van Damme me caigo al piso tío, de verdad que me da un chungo.
> 
> A pesar de lo derroido que está hoy Van Damme. Incluso le pido meternos un pollo juntos



Yo igual


11kjuan dijo:


> Mira tío, si a mí me traen a Van Damme me caigo al piso tío, de verdad que me da un chungo.
> 
> A pesar de lo derroido que está hoy Van Damme. Incluso le pido meternos un pollo juntos



Yo también me desmayaría de la emoción. No sé si le invitaría a un pollo que seguro que pasó un infierno y me mete una patada voladora. Lo dejo a su elección. Un grande en todo caso!!


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Es tan bueno que es imposible que sea guionizado




Yo creo que no es fake. El desmayo de la Charo obvio es más falso que una moneda de tres euros, pero la que se ha puesto mal ahí es la madre. 

El careto del pianista, la presentadora que no sabe dónde meterse, las voces e insultos, todo, eso se nota que no está preparado. 

La Charo panceta quería su minuto de gloria, y debe ser una loca del coño que ya habrá hecho alguna, los compañeros que la socorren dicen "ya te vale tía". Casi se carga a su madre por llegar a la final de un cutre concurso televisivo.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

La pregunta es...
Que pretendía la Charo simulando el amoñecamiento?

parecía que ya recordaba la canción,

no entiendo muy bien ese desmayo


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La pregunta es...
> Que pretendía la Charo simulando el amoñecamiento?
> 
> parecía que ya recordaba la canción,
> ...



Embargada por la emoción.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Embargada por la emoción.



Embriagada querras dicir ?


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La pregunta es...
> Que pretendía la Charo simulando el amoñecamiento?
> 
> parecía que ya recordaba la canción,
> ...



Pues causar penita, que el gordo con el que competía no cantara y que por tanto la final fuera el siguiente sábado y así no quedar eliminada.

Porque ya en su canción no podía hacer nada, se le ha olvidado media letra a Charo Panceta y la cabeza solo le dió para cantar mi trinidaaaaaaaaaaaaaa e inventarse la chapuza melodramatica que hubiese colado de no ser por el karma instantáneo de la madre desmayá, que la ha obligado a resucitar después de 3 segundos y gritar "mamá que estoy bien" y que en serio haya tenido su reto final cara cara frente al público de abuelos linchadores de fuenteovejuna.

Meanwhile tenemos a el Maestro que sigue tocando cuál orquesta del Titanic y al amigo haciendo de prop dramático aesthetic justo por debajo del anuncio "Reto Final"

Justo así pero en versión mega debe bñverse el apocalipsis, madres desmayadas, charos llorando, los muertos resucitando, sonidos espectrales del infierno gritando asesina, un pianista de bar tocando, un sujeto que puede conservar la calma ante el anuncio y una doña intentando ocultar sus vicios, la lata de Coca-Cola" y claro, el toque religioso, todo al final de la invocación a la Trinidad.

Esto debe ser un mensaje profético y todo. No es casualidad que esto lo haya posteado @Lux Mundi


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Embriagada querras dicir ?



Ya lo dijo ella misma: _estoy bien mamá._

El amoñecamiento secuenciado para no hacerse pupa ya te deja sin palabras.


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)

Por cierto que para mí que la madre no se ha desmayado, viendo de nuevo el vídeo y las reacciones creo que la Señora se levantó para ver si su hija se encontraba mal y tropezó o cayó por la escalera o sea, provocó que su madre tuviera un accidente más o menos grave y por eso le gritan de todo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Por cierto que para mí que la madre no se ha desmayado, viendo de nuevo el vídeo y las reacciones creo que la Señora se levantó para ver si su hija se encontraba mal y tropezó o cayó por la escalera o sea, provocó que su madre tuviera un accidente más o menos grave y por eso le gritan de todo.



Si, fijándose bien, se ve como la madre está consciente y hasta se mueve. A ver si se metió una hostia y por eso los alaridos y que le dijeran "mira lo que le has hecho a tu madre".


----------



## Madafaca (7 Feb 2022)

Vamos, a Eurovisión de cabeza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ya lo dijo ella misma: _estoy bien mamá._
> 
> El amoñecamiento secuenciado para no hacerse pupa ya te deja sin palabras.




Se cae a cámara lenta, buscando primero el sitio adecuado para no haberse daño, luego coloca la pierna. Mientras, el pianista, toca unas notas que junto a la secuencia de la caída, parece una escena del cine mudo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Feb 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Pues causar penita, que el gordo con el que competía no cantara y que por tanto la final fuera el siguiente sábado y así no quedar eliminada.
> 
> Porque ya en su canción no podía hacer nada, se le ha olvidado media letra a Charo Panceta y la cabeza solo le dió para cantar mi trinidaaaaaaaaaaaaaa e inventarse la chapuza melodramatica que hubiese colado de no ser por el karma instantáneo de la madre desmayá, que la ha obligado a resucitar después de 3 segundos y gritar "mamá que estoy bien" y que en serio haya tenido su reto final cara cara frente al público de abuelos linchadores de fuenteovejuna.
> 
> ...




Es un ritual que profetiza la caída de España.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Feb 2022)

Peor que la de _Quien maneja mi barca_, ya saben, Spain 1983 en Eurovisión, con 0 puntos obtenidos, y que salió a cantar descalza porque no le dio tiempo de elegir unos zapatos que hiciesen juego con su indumentaria.


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Peor que la de _Quien maneja mi barca_, ya saben, Spain 1983 en Eurovisión, con 0 puntos obtenidos, y que salió a cantar descalza porque no le dio tiempo de elegir unos zapatos que hiciesen juego con su indumentaria.



Joder, espías de la URSS debieron pedir la cinta para usarla como modo de tortura en los gulags siberianos.


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)

Voy a registrar lo de CharoPanceta, veo que ha calado


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## V. Crawley (7 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> en el sur de asia esta pakistan, y en el sur de europa esta paquistan



Me van guardando esto para el lore del foro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Programa de canciones en la tele de Castilla la Mancha, parece una final, hay que cantar y a la concursante se le olvida la canción. Cuando le toca cantar al rival, la Charo simula un desplome, y recupera el conocimiento en cuanto a la madre de ella le da otro siroco en el publico.
> 
> 
> Es un puto descojone. Ese pianista jajaja



Vaya gritos de gorrina de fondo de la madre.


----------



## Colonoscopio (7 Feb 2022)

Qué papelón el de la Senovilla. Me gustaría ver a Matías Prats manejando el marrón. Esta es la demo de que Europa empieza en Los Pirineos


----------



## Petruska (8 Feb 2022)

Por favor me meo jajajjajajaa es lo más chirene que he visto nunca en television


----------



## Petruska (8 Feb 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Peor que la de _Quien maneja mi barca_, ya saben, Spain 1983 en Eurovisión, con 0 puntos obtenidos, y que salió a cantar descalza porque no le dio tiempo de elegir unos zapatos que hiciesen juego con su indumentaria.



Remedios Amaya era oro puro. Y la canción buenísima, y ella menuda raza y tronío, ya quisieran muchas ahora.


----------



## HansKone (8 Feb 2022)

excelente bodevil jajaja


----------



## Mr. Frost (8 Feb 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Cómo me ponía (y me pone) Alicia Senovilla.



A Alicia Senovilla se le está poniendo cara de Mario Vaquerizo. De todas formas para la edad que tiene se conserva bien.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (8 Feb 2022)

Tiene gracia


----------



## Rescatador (8 Feb 2022)

A la que también le tuvo que dar un desmayo pero en su casa fue a la madre de esta reportera cuando le dicen en directo y sin posibilidad de cortarlo, que su "_xoxo_" no es apta para el casamiento, por motivos que todo el pueblo ha podido ver.

Reportera: _- ¿Les estás diciendo eso a mi madre?_
Cocinero: _- A tu madreeeee_

Mientras su compañera descojonándose en plató (que se ve a partir de ese momento con una rival menos).


----------



## ashe (8 Feb 2022)

El pianista tiene cara de Torra xDDD


----------



## Decipher (8 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Suficiente paquismo por hoy.
> 
> Aun así, es sorprendente que esa reliquia noventera siga dándose por TVs. ¿Quién cojones ve un programa con formato noche de fiesta actualmente?



Gente mayor. Os reis de Canal Sur pero en Andalucia es lo que ve todo el mundo.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Feb 2022)

Todavía se venden por allí las casettes de Camela y Junco,

La Mancha es el triángulo de las bermudas español,

desaparecen camioneros, no pasa el tiempo, etc


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Feb 2022)

Aquí el manchego medio, fruto de la endogamia.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Se cae a cámara lenta, buscando primero el sitio adecuado para no haberse daño, luego coloca la pierna. Mientras, el pianista, toca unas notas que junto a la secuencia de la caída, parece una escena del cine mudo.



Mismamente.


----------



## lowfour (8 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Programa de canciones en la tele de Castilla la Mancha, parece una final, hay que cantar y a la concursante se le olvida la canción. Cuando le toca cantar al rival, la Charo simula un desplome, y recupera el conocimiento en cuanto a la madre de ella le da otro siroco en el publico.
> 
> 
> Es un puto descojone. Ese pianista jajaja



Mis dieses forero, DERROICIÓN FOLCLÓRICA. I am loving it.


----------



## lowfour (8 Feb 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Cómo me ponía (y me pone) Alicia Senovilla.



Me he quedado flipado de que esté todavía así de buena.


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Feb 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> A la que también le tuvo que dar un desmayo pero en su casa fue a la madre de esta reportera cuando le dicen en directo y sin posibilidad de cortarlo, que su "_xoxo_" no es apta para el casamiento, por motivos que todo el pueblo ha podido ver.
> 
> Reportera: _- ¿Les estás diciendo eso a mi madre?_
> Cocinero: _- A tu madreeeee_
> ...



El cocinero se ha pasado 5 pueblos, no daba para tanto, que cabron


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Feb 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> A la que también le tuvo que dar un desmayo pero en su casa fue a la madre de esta reportera cuando le dicen en directo y sin posibilidad de cortarlo, que su "_xoxo_" no es apta para el casamiento, por motivos que todo el pueblo ha podido ver.
> 
> Reportera: _- ¿Les estás diciendo eso a mi madre?_
> Cocinero: _- A tu madreeeee_
> ...




Menudo sarasa el cocinero.


----------



## lowfour (8 Feb 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> A la que también le tuvo que dar un desmayo pero en su casa fue a la madre de esta reportera cuando le dicen en directo y sin posibilidad de cortarlo, que su "_xoxo_" no es apta para el casamiento, por motivos que todo el pueblo ha podido ver.
> 
> Reportera: _- ¿Les estás diciendo eso a mi madre?_
> Cocinero: _- A tu madreeeee_
> ...



Grandérrimo. Eso es lo que me mola de los maricas con pluma, que sueltan unas burradas a la cara a las tías que te descojonas. Y las tías o se hacen mariliendres o se pillan unos rebotes que flipas.


----------



## jorobachov (8 Feb 2022)

Charo seal of approval.

Que me la ze hentera , por mi coñoh


----------



## Chaini (8 Feb 2022)

@TheThingsWeDoForFashion


----------



## Apocalypsis (8 Feb 2022)

jajajajajajajajaja llevo riéndome 2 horas con esto

El pianista es dios


----------



## remerus (8 Feb 2022)

Dejarme sola mi arma


----------



## Tanchus (8 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo no puedo más, me estoy rebozando por el suelo joder. Urge hilo con los putos programas de CMM y estas joyas.



Hostia, no se puede caer más bajo ni aunque te sumerjas en la Fosa de las Marianas.
No me extraña que la buenorra se haya ido con un polla brava; con éste debía pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego, porque parece tan intrépido como un viejo de 80 años


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Feb 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Hostia, no se puede caer más bajo ni aunque te sumerjas en la Fosa de las Marianas.
> No me extraña que la buenorra se haya ido con un polla brava; con éste debía pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego, porque parece tan intrépido como un viejo de 80 años




Esas imágenes cuando las vi ayer me dejaron sin palabras. No había visto tanto Paquismo en mi vida en solo dos minutos.


----------



## socrates99 (8 Feb 2022)

Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Para mí el summum del paquismo televisivo fue la visita de Van Damme a Sorpresa ¡Sorpresa!. Dejo el programa completo (40 minutos) pero si no queréis (o aguantais) con ver el comienzo cuando descubren al invitado ante 'Paqui y Juli' y el final con la paella y el flamenco es suficiente. Mucha suerte.



Sorpresa sorpresa dejó grandes momentos,por ejemplo uno con mermelada,y otro con el Mikey Roucke sobando a toda tía que se le acercaba
Y el Lambert todo ciego.


----------



## Petruska (8 Feb 2022)

jajajajajja me estoy viendo otra vez el video de las del parraque en bucle...es despiporrante


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Feb 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> jajajajajja me estoy viendo otra vez el video de las del parraque en bucle...es despiporrante





Da igual las veces que lo vea, es que me descojono, ayer la primera vez que lo vi lloré de la risa como hacía tiempo que no me reía.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Feb 2022)

Hoy lo he visto otras 2 veces más y sigo descojonándome . He esto fijándome en lo que decías que se escucha eso de "....a tu madre" "sinvergüenza" y es que es insuperable. La madre que la parió.

Llevaba tiempo sin reirme tanto. De eso que tenía hasta agujetas.

Si de vez en cuando te obsequian con momentos de estos, no me importa que les den dinero público.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Feb 2022)

Creo que Ojete Calor le ha ofrecido trabajo al pianista.
Sin disfrazarse no desentonaría con los otros dos miembros.


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Feb 2022)

Hilo oficial de las paquimágenes del canal Castilla la Mancha.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Feb 2022)

Quiero recordar que La Sagra pertenece a Castilla La Mancha. 
De nada.


----------



## siemprelomismo (8 Feb 2022)

Me ha sorprendido más LA LAGARTA que hay en el escenario que la que se desmaya.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (8 Feb 2022)

Nivel de *PAQVISMO ABSOLVTAMENTE BRVTAL *

Financiado con dinero público...


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Feb 2022)

PAQVISMO TERMINAL


----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (8 Feb 2022)

Es una vergüenza ese nivel de entretenimiento, solo espero que Apple TV dure un poco antes de contaminarse con este facilismo étnico.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (8 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 934601




chopeo del pianista entre los músicos del Titanic PERO YAAAAAA


----------



## River in the street (8 Feb 2022)

Todo normal en PageLand


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Quiero recordar que La Sagra pertenece a Castilla La Mancha.
> De nada.




Habría que adivinar de donde es la Charopanceta concursante. 
Apuesto por la Sagra.


----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (9 Feb 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Cuanta sapiencia hay debajo de un tinte loreal. Una reflexion para la posteridad



Gracias. Creo que lo leí en el Insta de Katy Perry.... O fue en el de Alexandra Daddario


----------



## rjota (10 Feb 2022)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com






Ramón García finge un desmayo en directo para emular a Sandrina, concursante de 'A tu vera'


----------



## rjota (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (10 Feb 2022)

Parece ser que después la liaron...

*En resumen, la familia de Sandrina terminó intentando pegar a una modista, el piñazo se lo llevó la hija de esta y, luego, concursante, madre y hermana se fueron a la salida a esperar al resto de participantes para intentar agredirlos. Más allá de la parte incómoda de todo el episodio, ¿no os parece esto de película manchega? Almodóvar, toma nota.









Así acabó tras las cámaras la gala de Sandrina


El final de la historia de la concursante de 'A tu vera' podría ser parte de una peli de Almodóvar




sevilla.abc.es




*


----------

